

Is Vancouver Silicon Valley North? - heidar
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2013/08/02/bc-vancouver-hootsuite-high-tech.html

======
Booliduv
There is one Silicon Valley on the continent already, why would anyone go to
the BC?

------
potatolicious
No? I get that the tech scene is growing, but this is extreme hyperbole.
Vancouverites need to go to the actual Silicon Valley to see just how wide the
gap is.

When your best-known tech employer is an infamous code sweatshop, and the bulk
of your job market is heavy enterprise-Java code, you cannot make a realistic
claim to being Silicon Valley.

------
smirksirlot
Can we stop with this already? One minute Waterloo is "Silicon Valley North"
the next minute it is Vancouver. Who cares? Just build your ecosystem the way
your community wants it.

------
toyg
What was that "law" stating every news headline ending with a question mark
can always be answered "No"?

